# Light Speeding through Den Haag



## Frank F. (Oct 2, 2017)

We had a meeting of some old Nikongear friends and I took the chance to experience the city at the speed of light. The light was good so the speed was light.

Here are some snaps by topic.

#1 street style portraits


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 2, 2017)

#2 monochromous color shots


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 2, 2017)

#3 geometry emotion geometry

I do react strongly to some of these pictures, others are just geometrical construction for me. How do you react towards these pics, will you pick the same?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 2, 2017)

SOME VERY NICE IMAGES of urban scenes, Frank. Very calm, very serene.


----------



## Designer (Oct 2, 2017)

My God!  That is ONE CLEAN bicycle!

I, too, am drawn to geometric shapes, especially contrasting/harmonizing shapes.  It is difficult to get a feeling from the statue without actually seeing it in person.

As for the side entrance to the church, I might have focused on either the church or the gate, but probably not the car.


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 2, 2017)

Thank you Derrel


----------



## Braineack (Oct 2, 2017)

this with the 105 1.4?   cause you're not making it any easier for me not owning one...


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks. For me Nike is the Greek Goddess of the sea and namesake of a famous US sports dressing company.

Knowing the local history helps to understand a lot.

Yet I was there for my friends and shooting. Not. Research.

So bare with me if I try to entertain you with many more keepers.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 2, 2017)

I hope you _*DO*_ entertain us with more. You gave us some great photos to enjoy!


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Oct 3, 2017)

I like the street portraits and the sprocket. Idk why but I find taking pictures thru windows just super creepy.


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 3, 2017)

Braineack said:


> this with the 105 1.4?   cause you're not making it any easier for me not owning one...




I just started the series. The equipment was D500 plus 8-15 fish and on the other shoulder 105E on the D850. Both heavy but worth the fuzz & I sure cannot blame the equipment. It is as good as it gets.

I did shoot a photographer with his models near the Escher Museum...


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 3, 2017)

Cody'sCaptures said:


> I like the street portraits and the sprocket. Idk why but I find taking pictures thru windows just super creepy.



she looks like a puppet, the Coiffeur Lady, right? That is why I took the shot!

creepy geometry, trying to imitate Escher:


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 3, 2017)

gk fotografie said:


> Frank F. said:
> 
> 
> > #3 geometry emotion geometry
> ...




Thank you very much. There are a lot of statues in the public space in your town. I did take quite some shots of these:


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 3, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I hope you _*DO*_ entertain us with more. You gave us some great photos to enjoy!



I have a lot more, Dean. Here are three:


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 3, 2017)

one of the very few black & white shots of this trip. I am learning to fish:


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 3, 2017)

Derrel said:


> SOME VERY NICE IMAGES of urban scenes, Frank. Very calm, very serene.



sisters:




café: 



soap in disguise:


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 3, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> Thanks. For me Nike is the Greek Goddess of the sea and namesake of a famous US sports dressing company.
> 
> Knowing the local history helps to understand a lot.
> 
> ...



Please, don't consider my reaction as critics, that's absolutely not my intention.
It's obvious you went there for fun, not research.
Because you showed 3 pictures of the same statue and said "I do react strongly to some of these pictures" I thought some background info about statue and building could make things clear. 

Although, the fact that you think Nike is the goddess of the sea is wrong.
In Greek mythology you have several gods of the sea and goddesses of the sea, but Nike ain't one of them. 
It's accepted that God of the sea is Poseidon, his wife (goddess of the sea) Amphitrite, she's the mother of Triton.
Well-known names Triton and Poseidon, therefore often seen in combination with ships, rowing associations etc. 

A company that makes sportswear, that is fully aimed at victory, can better be named after the goddess of victory instead of the goddess of the sea, mind you the logo of Nike is a stylish "V" which stands for Victory.
Well, never mind, I see you uploaded more nice pictures, especially the one with the model, photographer and assistent, so keep them coming...

No worries, I'll shut up after this: 
The 6 statues that you photographed, these statues represent Dutch 'Rechtswissenschaftler' (such as Hugo de Groot) and they stood for almost 200 years for the building of the Supreme Court of The Netherlands. The Supreme Court has moved to the present location where you took the picture, thus also the statues.

Gerard


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 3, 2017)

gk fotografie said:


> Frank F. said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. For me Nike is the Greek Goddess of the sea and namesake of a famous US sports dressing company.
> ...




I love it that you know so much about the place! When in California I met a photographer who is biologisty by education, Bill, specialized on the plants of the area. He could tell me next to anything about any plant. I was an eager listener, I love to learn.But at the same time, I try not to read about places in advance. I want to be impressed by applying an innocent perspective on the unknown.

Thank you for correcting my false memory! You are right, Greek Goddes Nike is Latin Goddes Victoria, like Hermes/Merkur or Zeus/Jupiter or Artemis/Diana and so on. One learns so much and is blessed with forgetting!


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 3, 2017)

On Sunday I found a nice church named after Ignatius of Loyola (D500, Fisheye Nikor 8-15mm, High ISO):


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 3, 2017)

panoramic view of the high court:


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 3, 2017)

There are a few very nice streets near to where the Embassies are, that remind me of the opening scenes in the famous film: "Notting Hill" ... window shopping in The Hague:


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 4, 2017)

Another view of the Organ:


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 4, 2017)

Another view of the ceiling. Can you attach to the amount of work and money that went into that building then and now???


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 4, 2017)

even the modern parts (electrical lights, the church was built in the 1890ies) of the building have been carefully selected to stand for themselves and at the same time blend into the historic background:


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 4, 2017)

The light design is carefully laid out to have natural light entering through the windows (shots were taken on Sunday, first of October 2017 before 13:00) harmonize with the electrical and the reflected light. A lot of thought and taste went into this!


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 4, 2017)

and we leave this place with an overview of the central aisle:


----------

